# Drum and Bass



## Naughtypaws (Dec 17, 2009)

After hearing Everything But The Girl's 'Walking Wounded' in 1995 I had my eyes opened to D&B. Artists like Roni Size and Adam F put out some great tracks - Brown Paper Bag and Metropolis come to mind. Drum and Bass could be dark and industrial, uplifting or relaxing - just the spartan, rattling drum breaks, almost subsonic basslines and a melody/vocal track to guide it along. Then it seemed to fade away after about 1998 and although artists still make 'drum and bass' today, it seems to sound nothing like those mid-90's tracks - more like garage or house to me.

So, anyone else enjoy those 90's D&B artists and if so, are there any artists now making such music? Do you have any lesser know favouries from 'back in the day'?


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah

DnB is one of my fav genres.  i like the more modern, darkstep European artists such as Current Value, Limewax, Hedj, and Technical Itch as well as some DnB groups such as Noisia and Black Sun Empire.  I'm not so interested in the 90's DnB, with the exception of some late-90's techstep tracks.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> yeah
> 
> DnB is one of my fav genres.  i like the more modern, darkstep European artists such as Current Value, Limewax, Hedj, and Technical Itch as well as some DnB groups such as Noisia and *Black Sun Empire.*  I'm not so interested in the 90's DnB, with the exception of some late-90's techstep tracks.



Yes <3


----------



## protocollie (Dec 18, 2009)

Krust is an early 2ks late 90s group that I absolutely flip over... I'm not really super sentimental when it comes to music and prefer the more cutting edge d&b and dance but I also like dieselboy's old stuff (and he's still around) and then of course Deep Blue who did that positively badass helicopter tune.

That's about what I remember of old skool D&B these days.


----------



## protocollie (Dec 21, 2009)

giciogmevegef said:


> Im after a particular kind of drum n bass.Something melodic, and synthesised. Im not really into the whole "rearranged funk samples" thing, Im looking for something very electronic, even cold, maybe a bit atmospheric.Ive heard stuff like Pendulum and Concord Dawn, and that stuff is just way too cheesey, and not deep enough. I am into to progressive breaks, so maybe something like Hybrid or Momu or Way Out West, or Sashas breakbeat stuff would be nice, but speeded up. Im also into deep melodic techno, like a lot of Adam Beyers stuff...If anyone has any suggestions, based on all that, Id be very welcome



Check out Baron - Decade (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJc9nIcb90w) - might be up your alley?


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2009)

Check out Jon B. He's really good.


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a pretty wide scope on music and my taste extends all over the place. But drum'n bass just kills me. The vast majority of it is far too simple, prediciable, flat, and unexciting for me.

However, I love Venetian snares.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy crap, I love the technical side of DnB as well... i also really like Venetian Snares.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 23, 2009)

SPOR!


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Jan 5, 2010)

Braced for flaming, why is it that furries always seem to like the most obscure of musical genres?


----------



## protocollie (Jan 7, 2010)

The-Real-Syko said:


> Braced for flaming, why is it that furries always seem to like the most obscure of musical genres?



e-peen


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hate to say it... pendulum


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

Noisia

If its not been posted yet...>.>


----------



## Tudd (Jan 16, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:


> Noisia
> 
> If its not been posted yet...>.>



That track is dirty!


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Tudd said:


> That track is dirty!




I know! Its like crack to the ears!


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 20, 2010)

*AND ALSO*

You guys will love this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hl2MUccg-Q

And if you'd like the some D&B but with more of a rockish feel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3upm_lFof78

They are amazing. I will ALWAYS love those bands.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 20, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:


> You guys will love this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hl2MUccg-Q
> 
> ...



They're both good.  The first one was more my type of music, but the second one was pretty interesting as well.
I'm more into the hard and dark type of DnB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOeAXNDFAj4


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jan 25, 2010)

i love me some DnB


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ripper Roo is post drum and bass/breakcore/etcetc

Ripper Roo will consume you (if you're into that sort of thing)


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 12, 2010)

check out this guy channel on youtube, 
http://www.youtube.com/user/franzcrimson#p/u/2/ftXyyFgASMw

Hes got several mixes out there and well nothing like watching a guy put it all together !


----------



## balancedmind (Apr 13, 2010)

As far as 90's dnb goes, I still listen to stuff from LTJ Bukem and his Good Looking Records and subsidiaries... I really dig the atmospheric stuff. Favorite atmo song ever: Moonchild - Possible Worlds. First heard it in LTJ Bukem's 2step mix from 2000.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-IfwaMe2lU&fmt=18

Lame? perhaps. I've been called worse things.

Catalog number is LGR019, I've been looking for a decent quality rip for eons... the day when Good Looking Records gets its massive library online for digital download will be an epic day of rejoicing (at least for one person).


As far as newer stuff goes, I subscribe to the Hospital Podcast and follow their stuff closely. I f*cking love London Elektricity (aka Tony Colman), especially for his tune "Just One Second" off Syncopated City.

http://popup.lala.com/popup/1513490962924980854

Anyone else out there massive Hospital Records fans?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 13, 2010)

The-Real-Syko said:


> Braced for flaming, why is it that furries always seem to like the most obscure of musical genres?



I don't really think drum and bass is that obscure...


----------



## JMAA (Apr 16, 2010)

Prodigy and Pendulum FTEpicW
I found the Invaders Must Die album pretty cool.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

B-Complex PWNS!


----------



## TheComet (May 18, 2010)

I listen to a bit of Concord Dawn when it comes to more 90's stuff, but personally my favorite DnB is stuff out of artists like Calyx and some of Pendulum's stuff.

Sorta like that almost rock-ish feel to it but retaining that crazed expirimental DnB feel


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> B-Complex PWNS!



YES. Beautiful Lies... Goddamn.

I work in DnB so its naturally my favourite genre. I haven't come across anything else that can sound so abstractly different and have seemingly unlisted "microgenres".

I must say Agent Alvin is basically my all time goddamn dnb IDOL. Everything he does is basically pure unadulterated gold.

Agent Alvin - Wicked Man


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Pendulum. Sweet and simple.  Both of their albums, Hold Your Colour and In Silico are brilliant!


----------

